# What Kind Of Nutter



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

...would pay Â£45 +Â£5 postage on a watch display stand?









...all I`ve got to do now is find a suitable black dialed Services pocket watch


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

And you think I'm a tin short of a six pack 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mach, do you have a Services bottle opener yet? Cool stuff, keep an eye on the bay...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> And you think I'm a tin short of a six pack
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I don't think anyone cares. 

Apart from your two mates. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Was wondering if it was you who outbid me...grr.. Problem is, most UK auctions end at 3am Aus time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> And you think I'm a tin short of a six pack
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Now Mr.Bond, I would never think such a thing :hypocrite: :lol:



Kutusov said:


> Mach, do you have a Services bottle opener yet? Cool stuff, keep an eye on the bay...


Naa, I`ll leave things like that to our antipodean friend below 



Regox said:


> Was wondering if it was you who outbid me...grr.. Problem is, most UK auctions end at 3am Aus time.


Hmmm, I suspected it might be you I was bidding against <_< 

I can see I`m going to have to keep a close eye on you :acute: :lol:

BTW, were you the one who won the Transport ARP? :huh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ...would pay Â£45 +Â£5 postage on a watch display stand?


What's the boss saying about that one Mach ? How did you get away with it ?

Or are you hopinmg she's out buying a haggii or three when the Postie delivers? :rofl:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > ...would pay Â£45 +Â£5 postage on a watch display stand?
> ...


You forget Mel that I`m the landlord & she`s the lodger so therefore has no say in what I do with my money* :wink2:

*well as long as the bills, stuff needed to do up the house plus any workmen are paid anyway 

Oh & I forgot to mention she thinks the display is a neat idea, much better then my original one which involved putting hooks on the edge of bookshelves to hang the watches on :lol:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, were you the one who won the Transport ARP? :huh:


Naw, I'm avoiding the wristwatches for the sake of my wallet. And I suspect that one went to a militaria collecter, otherwise we have some extremely interesting competition.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Regox said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, were you the one who won the Transport ARP? :huh:
> ...


I`m glad to hear you`re avoiding the wristwatches & for my part there`s only a few of the pocket watches I`m interested in so I`ll just have to watch out for you when it comes to other Services stuff :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As also shown in the oldies thread here it is complete with an example of each type of watch it advertised (though admitedly from different eras)...










B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow!! Human numerals!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Wow!! Human numerals!!! :lol: :lol:


Very exclusive :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...and a lot nicer than those run-of-the-mill Predator numerals :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There are two human numerals I produce on a regular basis... Number one and number two. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I give up. Where is the STOP WATCH?

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Can't tell either... I'm guessing it's on Mach's wishlist :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> There are two human numerals I produce on a regular basis... Number one and number two.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Speaking on human numbers...






unk:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> I give up. Where is the STOP WATCH?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


It`s the one on the top (BTW note also that the plaque says `Roman` not `Human` Numerals  )










Here`s a closeup for the shortsighted amongst us...










It does exactly what it says on the dial - the watch stops when you push down the crown


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It does exactly what it says on the dial - the watch stops when you push down the crown


:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It does exactly what it says on the dial - the watch stops when you push down the crown
> ...


Afaik that was the way they were designed to work - basically it`s just a pocket watch that hacks. I`m pretty sure Roy sold an original NOS Smiths version some time back :wink2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Afaik that was the way they were designed to work - basically it`s just a pocket watch that hacks. I`m pretty sure Roy sold an original NOS Smiths version some time back :wink2:


Does it disengage/block/clutch (whatever) the entire mechanism, or just the second hand?

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Afaik that was the way they were designed to work - basically it`s just a pocket watch that hacks. I`m pretty sure Roy sold an original NOS Smiths version some time back :wink2:
> ...


I don`t know how it does it but it stops the whole mechanism. When using it as a stop watch it would have been a good idea to have another watch with you for normal use


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Amazing! There were many "semi-chronographs" in the 60's , such as the Omega Chronostop, but this is the least complicated one of which I have ever heard. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Amazing! There were many "semi-chronographs" in the 60's , such as the Omega Chronostop, but this is the least complicated one of which I have ever heard.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


They were I presume, simple & cheap to make


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> There are two human numerals I produce on a regular basis... Number one and number two.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


How come so many of the discussions on this forum end up "below the belt"?

:weed:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > There are two human numerals I produce on a regular basis... Number one and number two.
> ...


I suspect most of us are a bunch of silly old farts. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


I`m sorry about that, I had beans with my quorn sausages & chips for tea :stinker: :lol:


----------

